# DDoS is a funny joke to ColoCrossing



## drmike

I know we've been finger pointing at ColoCrossing for being involved in DDoS attacks.  Nature of those obviously prevents easy proof.

Stumbled into a raw unprotected directory structure over at ColoCrossing.  Within their own corporate materials this doozie:






 

http://imgs.vpsboard.com/0amtFiCOHs3MBRZ.png

Where was this found?

Here ---> http://wiki.colocrossing.com/wiki/images/8/85/JimmyDDoS.png


----------



## Jack

Biloh's nick name Jimmy?


----------



## drmike

What else was found in the wild on their wiki?






and...


----------



## WebSearchingPro

http://www.freezepage.com/1382848119ODLZKJVMHG

In case it vanishes


----------



## Grimace




----------



## drmike

Kind of strange seeing so much Fabozzi on CC's wiki.  The Wiki requires a login/account, so clearly context isn't known around these images.

DDoS is a game to these suckers... Like I keep saying..


----------



## Francisco

I gotta admit, that comic strip is hilarious. >_>

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Where'd it go?  Looks like they took the site down 

Shame when your Wiki leaks...


----------



## wlanboy

Wiki is offline...


----------



## NodeBytes

removed


----------



## lifetalk

Oh c'mon man, you shouldn't have frozen that page. Now they'll DDoS freezepage


----------



## KuJoe

I find SQL injections hilarious because I like xkcd.


----------



## RiotSecurity

Lmfao, that picture = brilliant.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

So... Alex is incompetent?  Isn't he the guy who is sysadmin on LET?


----------



## lbft

There's a reason you rarely see that account posting these days. Jon knows when to shut his mouth, Alex doesn't.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> So... Alex is incompetent?  Isn't he the guy who is sysadmin on LET?


I believe when you sign up for LET now or perhaps it is in policies, lists who runs the site.

Two groups -- the public moderators and then CC themselves.  Alex is labeled as sysadmin there.

Just saw this the other day, someone pasted me a copy.  No I am not lurking on LET, yet.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

> Currently, the LET staff, which does most day-to-day tasks, is made up of the following people:
> 
> @mpkossen: Administrator
> 
> @Spirit: Moderator
> 
> @jcaleb: Moderator
> 
> 
> 
> The owners of this website (ColoCrossing) are also present:
> 
> @jbiloh: Administrator/Jon Biloh
> 
> @SysAdmin: Administrator/Alex Vial
> 
> 
> 
> And former staff are also here:
> 
> @Liam
> 
> @Infinity





drmike said:


> No I am not lurking on LET, yet.


I am


----------



## betatester

This is hilarious.


----------



## mikho

WebSearchingPro said:


> I am


Aren't we all ?


----------



## jarland

I googled wiki.colocrossing.com and this was on the first page:


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/UDP_flood_attack


Irony?


----------



## CVPS_Chris

SS or it didnt happen. I googled it multiple times from different regions and didnt get that to come up once


----------



## WebSearchingPro

CVPS_Chris said:


> SS or it didnt happen. I googled it multiple times from different regions and didnt get that to come up once


You know that thing that says "did you mean" click that, google autocorrects when you do wiki.colocrossing.com

It comes up as the last link on the first page for me, however my screen is not large enough to screenshot it with the query in view.


----------



## nunim

CVPS_Chris said:


> SS or it didnt happen. I googled it multiple times from different regions and didnt get that to come up once


I had to zoom out


----------



## jarland

CVPS_Chris said:


> SS or it didnt happen. I googled it multiple times from different regions and didnt get that to come up once


It's not like it matters anyway, it's just funny given the topic. But yeah you gotta hit the "did you mean" thing. I did it from my phone if mobile matters.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

darn too late


----------



## Francisco

CVPS_Chris said:


> SS or it didnt happen. I googled it multiple times from different regions and didnt get that to come up once


 


WebSearchingPro said:


> You know that thing that says "did you mean" click that, google autocorrects when you do wiki.colocrossing.com
> 
> It comes up as the last link on the first page for me, however my screen is not large enough to screenshot it with the query in view.


What matters is if it comes up while you're in "incogneto" mode or logged out of google. It's quite possible it's picking up the wiki article and a mention of DDOS and forming results from it.

No need to get your boxers in a bunch over it.

Francisco


----------



## WebSearchingPro

Francisco said:


> What matters is if it comes up while you're in "incogneto" mode or logged out of google. It's quite possible it's picking up the wiki article and a mention of DDOS and forming results from it.
> 
> 
> No need to get your boxers in a bunch over it.
> 
> 
> Francisco




It indeed comes up in incognito mode. Also, incognito mode on a fresh IP.


----------



## peterw

Same results in germany without any proxy/noscript/cookie thing


----------



## mojeda

Did anyone else find this: http://pastebin.com/0cGJaCPk ??


----------



## WebSearchingPro

mojeda said:


> Did anyone else find this: http://pastebin.com/0cGJaCPk ??


http://vpsboard.com/topic/2170-cc-is-one-of-many-businesses-and-edge-exposure/

Seems that this was discovered long ago  (first result when googling ""freedom.colocrossing.com"")


----------

